# If DecalGirl or Gelaskins were smarter...



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an idea for those skins company. I wish they'd do this.

Create a template for skins that folks can use to upload their own JPG to create their own skins for their Kindles or other devices. I grow Old Garden Roses and have some gorgeous photos of them that I'd love to be able to make into a skin for my Kindle.  Or, even pictures of my dogs. Or other hobbies.

I'm sure folks would love to be able to create skins from their own photos/JPGs. Pictures of their kids, their hobbies, book covers, interests, etc.

Come on--let's move into the 21st century and let folks make their own skins!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Gelaskins has this! And you can do custom placement and everything! On the top menu bar just to the left of the search box is "Create Your Own" and it's super duper easy to use!

> Gelaskins


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a friend who made her phone skins here:

http://www.skinit.com/index.php?affiliate=adw1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=custom%20skins&utm_content={K_CREATIVE_HEADLINE}&utm_campaign=Skinit.com&gclid=CIT0zMqkq6YCFUHu7QodRBW-ag


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Lots of people on Kindle Boards have designed their own Decal Girl skin. Someone could probably send you a template.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> Gelaskins has this! And you can do custom placement and everything! On the top menu bar just to the left of the search box is "Create Your Own" and it's super duper easy to use!


Thank you! This is terrific information and I can now create my own. Whoo-hoo!

Thanks again--I obviously didn't look "deep enough" to find this on my first foray through the available skin sites.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> Here's an idea for those skins company. I wish they'd do this.
> 
> Create a template for skins that folks can use to upload their own JPG to create their own skins for their Kindles or other devices. I grow Old Garden Roses and have some gorgeous photos of them that I'd love to be able to make into a skin for my Kindle. Or, even pictures of my dogs. Or other hobbies.
> 
> ...


I've designed several of my own skins, both for my K2 and my K3. Do you have a K3? I have the template from Decal Girl if you would like to have it. Send me a PM with your email address if you would like for me to send it to you. Decal Girl no longer supplies templates with the cutlines on them, but someone here on KB, I believe 911JASON added cutlines to the template. It's really hard to use without the cutlines. I have a template with cutlines and one without.

ETA: One comment about designing your own skins, you must have the appropriate software on your computer to be able to do it. I had to purchase Photoshop Elements 8, that's what I use, and it wasn't cheap. This could be one reason a lot of people don't do it themselves.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I made my own Gelaskins Skin very easily too, let us know what you ended up picking. I made mine a pic of my dog and some wild flowers we found while out walking one day 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the question/comment, Amy!  It's good info for all the new Kindle folk who are arriving on board.  I still am playing with an idea for my K1....

Betsy


----------



## Grumbledook (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here so remove if not:

For some strange reason Decalgirl don't have the templates freely available to just download on their website. I had to email them to get it which seemed pointless to me.

To save others some time you can get it from: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4673009/DecalGirl%20Amazon%20Kindle%203%20Template.zip

It is the same zip they emailed me and it contains the template in a .psd file. You need photoshop or one of the cut down versions of it to edit it. You can download a free 30 day trial from abobe. Photoshop Elements is the cut down version which is a lot cheaper. Or there is a free alternative called Gimp, though I've never personally used it.

Other progs that you can use it with: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/psd

While skinit, gelaskins both offer them as well, they only do gloss finishes as far as I can tell. I believe decalgirl is the only one that offers a matt finish.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Grumbledook said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here so remove if not:
> 
> For some strange reason Decalgirl don't have the templates freely available to just download on their website. I had to email them to get it which seemed pointless to me.
> 
> ...


When I click on the link for the template, my Security software tells me it's dangerous.


----------



## Grumbledook (Jan 1, 2011)

That is probably your security software giving a false positive, perhaps cause it is a zip file.

Can I take a stab in the dark and guess that you are using Norton? It is terrible for that. Until someone else verifies it to be fine if you don't trust me like I said you can just email decalgirl to get a copy from them. I've just downloaded it from the email they sent me and put it up on dropbox, apart from that I've not touched it.

I'm using microsoft security essentials (free and better than norton etc) and that didn't detect any issues with it originally.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm actually using Trend Micro Internet Security, it's funny about stuff sometimes.  Sorry, I didn't mean to give the impression that I don't trust you, just wanted you to be aware that this was happening, because others might see the same thing.  I actually already have the template for the K3, I've designed a couple of skins for my K3.  I have the one from Decal Girl, but it has no cutlines on it.  I used to have the K2 template and it came with the cutlines, but Decal Girl said due to copyright issues, they can no longer put the cutlines on it.  So someone from KB (I think maybe 911JASON) added the cutlines to it for us.  It's pretty accurate.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

If you have a photo(s) in mind, I know I would be able to create the psd for you. I'm sure others with the programs could as well


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess they are smarter!

Thanks for that decal girl link too, I had one for the k2 but not the k3.


----------



## MrPendent (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> Here's an idea for those skins company. I wish they'd do this.
> 
> Create a template for skins that folks can use to upload their own JPG to create their own skins for their Kindles or other devices. I grow Old Garden Roses and have some gorgeous photos of them that I'd love to be able to make into a skin for my Kindle. Or, even pictures of my dogs. Or other hobbies.
> 
> ...


I've used UniqueSkins many times, as well. One thing I like about them is that the designer is online, so that's one less tool you need.

http://www.uniqueskins.com/Products/Amazon/Custom+Amazon+Kindle+3+Skin?t=c


----------

